# Focus Stacking



## Bynx (Jun 9, 2011)

Here is my effort using Helicon Focus. The 9 separate focused shots are included.


----------



## mjbine (Jun 9, 2011)

did you use a focus rail or adjust your focus just on the lens?


----------



## Overread (Jun 9, 2011)

Very good result! 
Out of interest is it an artistic choice on the framing, or have you neglected to crop the original focus stacked shot (since the edges tend to blur/go crazy) - since there is a blurred/odd zone on the far left and top of the shot.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 9, 2011)

For a review of focus stacking on macros, including uvs, *this link* might be of interest.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 9, 2011)

I did the focusing with the lens only. I dont have a rail yet. I didnt crop the shot. The out of focus border about 1/4" all around is a result of the program. I wanted to try a focus stacking shot to see how it would look. Next time I will be close cropping the streetcar and dropping in a street background.


----------

